# New to Benalmádena, and looking for friends



## NewInSpain2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Everybody.
My names Ria, I'm 27 and I'm originally from Derby in the UK.
I've took the plunge and finally decided to move to Spain 
I'm based in Benalmádena, but have a car so can travel up and down the coast.
The reason for my post is, to see if any other newbies are in the area? Ask how all you other expats settled in? See if anyone knew of any meet up groups or activities happening in or around Benalmádena? And also... If anyone knows of any Spanish classes for beginners? 
Thanks ever so much in advance 
Hopefully hear back from someone soon!
Take care
Ria


----------



## olga.fradkina (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Ria,

My name is Olga. 
I am moving with my husband from Riga, Latvia to Benalmadena, Spain on September 18th, i.e. in 1 week.

I am 25, my husband is 37. I am fluent in English. We would love to make new friends.

If you are still looking for the courses, I can send you a link (it's on my home PC). 
The courses are public, but everybody says they are very good. 
And they cost only 60Euros per year (it's not a mistake the price really is just 60Euros per year).

Let me know!

Best wishes,
Olga
/SNIP/

P.S. If anyone else reads my post, my native language is Russian and I'm bilingual in Latvian.
My husband and I are very outgoing, educated people, and we would love to make new friends.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Cant say im a newbie, having lived here 14 years! but, its sooooo nice to hear theres a fellow ram out here, only ever met 2 people that are also from Derby, are you a rams fan then?


----------



## Annimac (Sep 8, 2013)

NewInSpain2013 said:


> Hi Everybody.
> My names Ria, I'm 27 and I'm originally from Derby in the UK.
> I've took the plunge and finally decided to move to Spain
> I'm based in Benalmádena, but have a car so can travel up and down the coast.
> ...


 My cousin and his wife own the green man sports bar in Benalmadena, They are really nice and friendly


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

olga.fradkina said:


> Dear Ria,
> 
> My name is Olga.
> I am moving with my husband from Riga, Latvia to Benalmadena, Spain on September 18th, i.e. in 1 week.
> ...


Hello Olga.
Are there no openings for you at Sochi this coming Febuary (as you are fluent in English) as it looks like it will be a good gig


----------



## MarieThiemann (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi! I'm new in Benalmadena to work as an Aupair and I'd like to meet some people that also live here. I don't mind what nationality you are, I love meeting people from different places. I'm German but I've lived in Ireland for the last 15 years, and now I am here to learn Spanish. 
I'd love to go for a coffee or a beer to meet new people, so let me know if you'd like to meet up!


----------

